# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Dieet tegen poliepen in je darmwand

## FRANCOIS580

Dieet tegen poliepen in je darmwand


*Poliepen of divertikels zijn kleine uitstulpingen in de wand van zowel je dikke als je dunne darm, en meestal in het laatste gedeelte van je dikke darm. Darmpoliepen komen vooral voor bij vijftigplussers, maar zijn zeker niet leeftijdsgebonden. Divertikels zijn lang niet altijd onschuldig. Problemen ontstaan bij infecties als gevolg van een vezelarme voeding. Ontstoken poliepen manifesteren zich in een eerste stadium door hevige buikpijn, maar er is meestal veel meer aan de hand. Toch kun je zelf veel doen om infecties te voorkomen.* 


Heb je geregeld te kampen met pijn in je linker onderbuik, met soms hevige buikkolieken, koorts, een opgeblazen buik, constipatie afgewisseld met plots opkomende en hevige diarree, misselijkheid, braken, en in een later stadium slijm en bloed in je ontlasting? Dan is de kans groot dat je met poliepen in de wand van je dikke darm zit opgescheept.
Zowel je dikke als je dunne darm maken deel uit van je spijsverteringestelsel. Poliepen kunnen zowel in de darmwand van je dunne als van je dikke darm ontstaan, maar ze komen vooral in je dikke darm voor. Dat heeft zo zijn redenen. Je dikke darm zorgt er voor dat alle voedselresten uiteindelijk in het toilet terecht komen. Heb je last van een moeilijke stoelgang, dan kan dit één van de oorzaken zijn van poliepen of divertikels in je darmwand.

*Zwakke darmen oorzaak van darmpoliepen*

Darmpoliepen of divertikels ontstaan meestal als gevolg van een zwakke darmwand. Niet ontstoken poliepen zijn meestal onschuldig en veroorzaken geen klachten. Pijn in je linker onderbuik, koorts en afwisselend hevige diarree en constipatie zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van diverticulitis, of ontstoken darmpoliepen. Worden deze niet tijdig ontdekt, dan kunnen er ernstige complicaties optreden. Ze kunnen openbarsten en een darmperforatie veroorzaken. Wordt niet vlug ingegrepen, dan zit je binnen de kortste keren met een levensbedreigende buikvliesontsteking opgescheept. Ontstoken darmpoliepen spoort men in eerste instantie op via een eenvoudig bloedonderzoek.

*Colonscopie geeft duidelijk beeld*

Voor absolute zekerheid is een endo- en colonscopievan je darmen aangewezen. Zo’n onderzoek wordt bij algemene narcose uitgevoerd met een mini camera, die met een slangetje in je darm wordt gebracht.
Met een sigmoïdoscopie wordt enkel je endeldarm onderzocht. Een colonscopie brengt je volledige dikke darm in beeld.

*Röntgenonderzoek met contrastvloeistof*

De arts kan met zijn onderzoek ook wachten tot de ontstekingen min of meer verdwenen zijn. Dan neemt men via röntgenonderzoek een zogenaamde inloopfoto van je dikke darm. Contrastvloeistof maakt je dikke darm en divertikels zichtbaar. Heb je te doen met ernstige ontstekingen,dan is er geen tijd te verliezen en zal de arts kiezen voor een ct- scan.

*Voeding tegen darmpoliepen*.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

http://www.leefnugezonder.be/dieet-t...n-je-darmwand/

----------

